# Car Loan on Graduate Visa



## Simdawg

Hello everyone, 

Thank you so much to all senior members who answered my questions a couple of months ago!

I am now on a bridging visa for Graduate Visa Subclass 485. I'm only left with submitting Police Clearance from my country & it's on it's way!!

I have a question for you, am I eligible for a car loan while on Graduate Visa? I'm about to start a full time job soon.

Thank you!!


----------



## Peter Diamond

Simdawg said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thank you so much to all senior members who answered my questions a couple of months ago!
> 
> I am now on a bridging visa for Graduate Visa Subclass 485. I'm only left with submitting Police Clearance from my country & it's on it's way!!
> 
> I have a question for you, am I eligible for a car loan while on Graduate Visa? I'm about to start a full time job soon.
> 
> Thank you!!


If I was a loans manager my answer would be NO

485 is only a Temp Visa It lets you work in Australia temporarily after you have finished your studies.

Remember, you are borrowing $$$$$ seeking a loan for a Car, the Banks and Loan is 99.9% owned by Shareholders, who would expect to be paid for their loan.

You could be rejected for your PR Status and skip the Country.

Two sides to an issue.


----------



## Simdawg

Thank you very much for your advice Peter  

That's true what you said. I will wait until I get a PR


----------



## MaryMar

You can but you will more than likely be paying a very high interest rate, so you really need to think about it, will you earn good money or would public transport be more beneficial and cheaper? 
https://www.carloans.com.au/guides/non-resident-car-loans/

http://www.maphomeloans.com.au/pers...emporary-residents-of-australia-on-457-visas/

Cheers


----------

